# Cheapest wat to get Kontakt



## Raymoland

Hi there,
I have been using Eastwest Hollywood Orchestra for a while and now that I have more time and money I am picking up other instruments to fill gaps in Hollywood Orchestra. I'm realizing that I need to get the full version of Kontakt. Does it ever go on sale? Is it worth getting Komplete for someone who mostly uses orchestral instruments? I've got an instrument I'd like to buy now but it needs the full version on Kontakt. The current Native Instruments sale doesn't seem to include Kontakt except for upgrades. Any suggestions? Should I buy or wait?

Thanks!
Ray


----------



## Raymoland

I should add that I am just an enthusiast with no prospect of making money from composing anytime in this lifetime....


----------



## MarcelM

get arcane from embertone for free and then buy the Kontakt 6 crossgrade for like 125$ from NI.

cheapest way!


----------



## Raymoland

Thanks for that tip! Got me thinking. Turns out I already own the Orchestra and qualify for the crossgrade that way. So I am downloading Kontakt 6 now.


----------



## bigcat1969

If you like messing about google up Kontakt freebies, there are a wide variety from horrific to pretty good.


----------



## Kartus

I am egible for crossgrading due to Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark 1 and 2 and also Audio Imperia Nucleus, but it shows me 279$ on NI shop on the crossgrade option. How can I get Kontakt 6 only für 125$?


----------



## Kurosawa

Kartus said:


> I am egible for crossgrading due to Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark 1 and 2 and also Audio Imperia Nucleus, but it shows me 279$ on NI shop on the crossgrade option. How can I get Kontakt 6 only für 125$?


The Kontakt 6 crossgrade being reduced to 125$ was part of the NI summer sale.


----------



## kgdrum

Kartus said:


> I am egible for crossgrading due to Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark 1 and 2 and also Audio Imperia Nucleus, but it shows me 279$ on NI shop on the crossgrade option. How can I get Kontakt 6 only für 125$?



fwiw: if you don't need it immediately there will probably be some sort of crossgrade deal for Kontakt around Black Friday.


----------



## reutunes

I am constantly getting asked this question so I wrote a little blog about the cheap way to get Kontakt...





__





Cheapest way to get Kontakt 6 – The Samplecast







thesamplecast.com


----------

